# Sending PayPal invoices from a Mac



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I'm about to start selling tees over the net by (a) receiving the customer's order via an email form on my website and (b) emailing back with a PayPal invoice. It's a pretty basic system, but it means that I don't need to worry about integrating E-commerce into my site. I'm no web-designer, so I want to keep it as simple as possible.

So, this in mind, I really want to have custom invoices. PayPal offers a 'Payment Request Wizard' for Outlook, which lets you design your own email and add a button linking to the PayPal payment details, but they don't seem to have a Mac version available.

*Does anyone know of (a) a Mac version of the 'Payment Request Wizard' plugin, or (b) a way to have your logo displayed on PayPal's invoices?*

Cheers,

_A_


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Paypal's invoice feature is pretty simple and straightforward. I don't think you can add logo's or otherwise customize it.

You can add logo's and customization to their shopping cart / checkout web pages however. If your customer purchasing is pretty straightforward, you should try it. It's not as hard as it looks. Or use one of the free shopping carts that integrate with paypal. Much quicker and intuitive than invoicing.


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

splathead said:


> Or use one of the free shopping carts that integrate with paypal. Much quicker and intuitive than invoicing.


You're right - their Buy Now buttons are really simple ... The thing is, I'm making shirts to order, so I wanted to be able to check that the shirt the customer wants is available before I accept their payment.

Still, it's a much easier way to do it - the less email action the better really. I think I'll give it a go.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Moth Clap said:


> The thing is, I'm making shirts to order, so I wanted to be able to check that the shirt the customer wants is available before I accept their payment.


Understood.

Two thoughts about that:

1. Depending upon how you set up your shopping pages, if a shirt is not available, show it as "sold out" or "special order-allow XX days" or simply remove the item from the site.

2. If nothing under 1 is possible because of the way you have your site set up, then once your customer orders a shirt that is not available, let them know and give them the option of a refund or wait xx number of days for you to make it. Issuing a refund in Paypal is a 1 click operation and does not cost you or the customer a cent.


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good tip too.

Is it easy to add notes like 'allow XX days' to an item? I figure I'll do my printing on the weekend and mail the shirts out on Monday each week. I was just going to write that on the site (I'm going for a bit of a 'hand-made by the artist' feel anyway, so hopefully people won't mind waiting a week or so if I need to order in the blank tees).


----------



## Moth Clap (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got this reply from PayPal:
"We currently do not have a MAC version so you would be correct as the alternative is the Money Request sent directly from your PayPal account.
The option to display your company logo is something PayPal has consider and is currently working to make that option available but at this time there is no specific time frame."​So there you go.


----------

